# CVS BOGO L'Oreal HiP Haul



## See Emily Play (May 12, 2008)

i heard about the bogo sale and i had a $10 off of $50 coupon, so i got all this for $44 (saved $44)

i apologize in advance for the blur...i was trying not to use flash because it was washing out the colors







pigments:

124 fiery






544 unashamed 






shadow:

538 flamboyant






536 wicked






514 reckless






218 spirited






508 cheeky






paint:
807 secretive

i also picked up some wet n wild shimmer dust in 262 white lotus (below) and two lip glosses in 563b sun glaze (the lighter one above) and 578 sinless (the pinker one above)


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 12, 2008)

Great haul, enjoy.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 12, 2008)

enjoy


----------



## Brittni (May 12, 2008)

Looks lovely


----------



## Angel Of Moon (May 12, 2008)

great haul !! 
im so jelous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... in israel they dont bring at all the HiP products...
uff !!


----------



## mariecinder (May 13, 2008)

You'll have to let us know how the paint works as a base!


----------



## See Emily Play (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_You'll have to let us know how the paint works as a base!_

 
i tried it last night, and it worked pretty well, but i also put a shadestick over the top of it before i laid on my shadows.  today i'll try it without the shadestick.


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 13, 2008)

Awesome hauling!!  I keep meaning on heading down to my CVS to pick up some of those crayons that HIP has.  I'm glad you're loving your haul!!  Especially since it was a steal!  Enjoy!!


----------



## n_c (May 13, 2008)

Niiiice!


----------



## See Emily Play (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_Awesome hauling!!  I keep meaning on heading down to my CVS to pick up some of those crayons that HIP has.  I'm glad you're loving your haul!!  Especially since it was a steal!  Enjoy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i wanted to get the meticulous crayon, but they didn't have anymore left


----------



## eye_pr0mise (May 13, 2008)

omg !! im going there tonight after work lOl.
i have one of those "extra buck" coupons too.
yay !! makeup!


----------



## Rennah (May 14, 2008)

Fiery looks hot! Can you swatch it?


----------



## Tashona Helena (May 14, 2008)

ahh I told myself no more makeup until I got my allergy situation under control but your haul has changed my mind haha.  Isn't BOGO HIP fabulous? 

I need to find my coupons too lol I always manage losing them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  have fun with your haul and I hope your CVS gets more crayons in so you can try them...they're absolutely awesome...I prefer them to shadesticks actually.


----------



## See Emily Play (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_ahh I told myself no more makeup until I got my allergy situation under control but your haul has changed my mind haha.  Isn't BOGO HIP fabulous? 

I need to find my coupons too lol I always manage losing them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  have fun with your haul and I hope your CVS gets more crayons in so you can try them...they're absolutely awesome...I prefer them to shadesticks actually._

 
well, i bought the crayon in attentive a couple of weeks ago, but i don't know that i like the color on me.  but i do like them better than the shadesticks also...they're much less chalky.


----------



## See Emily Play (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_Fiery looks hot! Can you swatch it?_

 





just in case:

i put secretive paint down as a base, the top is just a sweep of fiery by itself, then i put it over a rimmel london "shadestick" (not sure what it's really called) in 100 girls only, pink couture shadestick, and sharkskin shadestick

sorry about the flash on the sharkskin, that's the best i could do.  that's seriously a light sweep, so it's pretty pigmented.


----------



## darkishstar (May 14, 2008)

Very pretty! Love the bright colors.


----------



## thelove4tequila (May 15, 2008)

Oh I love HIP! Great haul.


----------



## kelcia (Jun 1, 2008)

I have never seen that bright pink.. well come to think of it the only place that carried HIP over here carries only like 5-7 pigment colors... so.
I've had flamboyant forever absolutely love it. Congrats!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 1, 2008)

Very pretty!!!


----------

